# Safflower oil?



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone used this as a skin and coat supplement? My vet suggested putting a tablespoon of this in Ellie's food. He said it works about as well as DermCaps and is much, much cheaper. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

http://placervillevet.com/Omega_3_fatty_acids.htm

I believe that safflower is an omega 6 fatty acid. The diet usually doesn't need more of these. I like to give a supplement of a ratio of the omega 6 to omeg 3. Many will supplement with omega 3s as they are harder to get in today's foods.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1662&aid=666


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A raw egg daily would be more beneficial.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I was wondering because I knew it was omega 6. She has a chicken allergy so a raw egg is out. I wish though!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The proteins in eggs are different than chicken, so you shouldn't assume an allergy to chicken translates to an egg allergy. 

For just dry skin that some dogs get in winter almost any healthy oil would be fine, but if the dog has allergies it is better to chose an oil with anti inflammatory properties like the omega 3 fish oils.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Samba
> 
> http://placervillevet.com/Omega_3_fatty_acids.htm
> 
> ...



The 2nd article actually seems to support using safflower oil for dry skin and coat. I'm thinking that it's important for me to make sure she is getting enough omega 3's to counterbalance the need for more omega 6?


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559The proteins in eggs are different than chicken, so you shouldn't assume an allergy to chicken translates to an egg allergy.
> 
> For just dry skin that some dogs get in winter almost any healthy oil would be fine, but if the dog has allergies it is better to chose an oil with anti inflammatory properties like the omega 3 fish oils.


That's interesting. My vet said I should avoid eggs for her because of her chicken allergy. Maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I use Omegaderm. It is 5:1 Omega 6 to Omega 3. My dog who had allergies benefitted greatly from this when many other supplements failed. I sometimes give it to the other dogs and get results better than all the other supplements and oil I have tried. 

http://www.entirelypets.com/omegaderm.html


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SambaI use Omegaderm. It is 5:1 Omega 6 to Omega 3. My dog who had allergies benefitted greatly from this when many other supplements failed. I sometimes give it to the other dogs and get results better than all the other supplements and oil I have tried.
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/omegaderm.html


That's still an awful lot of 0-6's in that product!


----------

